
Alphabet's Verily is working on health-tracking shoes - sethbannon
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/01/alphabet-verily-built-health-tracking-shoes-prototype.html
======
partingshots
They should team up with Nike, and put these on their self-lacing shoes. A
techwear wet dream that I guarantee every software engineer in the Bay Area
would buy haha.

~~~
mtmail
Nike is working on shoes connecting via an app already

"Shoes in our Nike Adapt platform [...] can update and evolve after purchase,
letting consumers opt in to provide you with new services and features through
smartphone-like technology.

In other words, we’ve finally added firmware to footwear, letting us
continuously improve the product you’ve already bought, responding as need be
to changing preferences and environments.

What’s more, you don’t just connect with footwear through Nike Adapt. You
connect with Nike."

[https://news.nike.com/news/michael-donaghu-nike-adapt-
bb](https://news.nike.com/news/michael-donaghu-nike-adapt-bb)

